# Lire un fichier ZIP sur un mail.



## Bibi15 (4 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Alors voilà j'aimerais savoir si il existe d'autres applications appart Winzip et Browser pour lire les fichiers zip d'un mail car ces deux la ne me les lis pas. (À moins que je ne saches guère les manipuler mais cela m'étonnerait puisque ça me dit que la lecture des fichiers à échoué..) Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## lineakd (4 Septembre 2014)

@bibi15, soit le bienvenu!
Je n'ai aucun problème pour lire un fichier .zip avec l'app mail mais tu peux essayer l'app documents readdle.


----------



## Bibi15 (4 Septembre 2014)

Impeccable!! Merci beaucoup !


----------

